# Pre-job briefing form?



## Big Slab (Aug 10, 2017)

Does anyone have a good daily pre-job briefing form for commercial/residential tree work that they are willing to share or know where I can find one? Additionally I'm looking for one that is more tailored to crane tree work.


----------



## ATH (Aug 10, 2017)

TCIA has a few different job planning forms/safety check lists.


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 10, 2017)

Nothing on paper will prepare workers for the variables. A general reminder on PPE requirements and awareness, followed by a walk through where workers are encouraged to point out hazards while being briefed on the tasks to be performed is our method.


----------

